# Magic Jack Phone service



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,
I use magic jack phone service here in Mexico and was wondering if many other people use it. It costs me $30 usd a year and I have a USA local number where as I am able to call the USA without charge and vice a versa.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Magic Jack is just one of many, many Voice Over Internet Protocol (VOIP) providers. I have not compared them all but you can find lots of info with a simple google search. My wife has had a magic jack setup for quite some time. I recently got a phone.com service from my employer. What I like about phone.com is that it is software only; no device to purchase and keep up with.

But, on my AT&T cell phone, I have a Mexico plan (I think they called it Viva Mexico). So, people in the US can call using the 10 digits of my US phone number and I can make calls to the US and Mexico with no additional charges.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Last year the Mexican government passed a new law that effectively lets you make all long-distance phone calls (either in Mexico or to foreign countries) for no additional charge to your regular phone bill, which in my case I have with Telmex.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Last year the Mexican government passed a new law that effectively lets you make all long-distance phone calls (either in Mexico or to foreign countries) for no additional charge to your regular phone bill, which in my case I have with Telmex.


I think the foreign countries are just US and Canada, not the whole world. Also, it is only with landlines, not cell phones, so it doesn't help those of us with only a cell phone.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I think the foreign countries are just US and Canada, not the whole world. Also, it is only with landlines, not cell phones, so it doesn't help those of us with only a cell phone.


The other thing is, this is great for making calls FROM Mexico back to the US or Canada. But it does not work the other way round; people in the US cannot call my landline phone in Mexico for free.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dwwhiteside said:


> The other thing is, this is great for making calls FROM Mexico back to the US or Canada. But it does not work the other way round; people in the US cannot call my landline phone in Mexico for free.


That's true, but then I just inform friends and family in the US that I can call them for free, and I do the calling.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> The other thing is, this is great for making calls FROM Mexico back to the US or Canada. But it does not work the other way round; people in the US cannot call my landline phone in Mexico for free.


This is why I use Magic Jack. It works both ways.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Free video calls with Google's Hangouts.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

With the increased usage of Skype, Viber, Whatsapp, FaceTime and Hangouts, along with all the big telcos on both sides of the border well advanced in forming a common calling zone, Magic Jack seems an anachronistic throwback to past years. Consign it to history, and the trash, where it belongs. We're in 2016!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

buzzbar said:


> With the increased usage of Skype, Viber, Whatsapp, FaceTime and Hangouts, along with all the big telcos on both sides of the border well advanced in forming a common calling zone, Magic Jack seems an anachronistic throwback to past years. Consign it to history, and the trash, where it belongs. We're in 2016!


Geez. I bought a MagicJack Plus a couple of years ago in anticipation of settling in Mexico. We've used it with great success while traveling there, plus our cell phones once our plan allowed us to do so without extra charges. Your comment somehow makes me feel older & out of date... *sniff*


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Howler said:


> Geez. I bought a MagicJack Plus a couple of years ago in anticipation of settling in Mexico. We've used it with great success while traveling there, plus our cell phones once our plan allowed us to do so without extra charges. Your comment somehow makes me feel older & out of date... *sniff*


Actually you might be more advanced than you think. Keep in mind that with your magic jack people from the states can call you with the ease of a dialing system they are familiar with. Also if you are traveling around you can take it with you.
Not everyone uses cell phone apps equally.
So I would take it with a grain of salt ant one persons opinion. What might be adequate for an expat may not work for an exile.:eyebrows:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TJGUY said:


> Actually you might be more advanced than you think. Keep in mind that with your magic jack people from the states can call you with the ease of a dialing system they are familiar with. Also if you are traveling around you can take it with you.
> Not everyone uses cell phone apps equally.
> So I would take it with a grain of salt ant one persons opinion. What might be adequate for an expat may not work for an exile.:eyebrows:


I think I'm starting to feel younger again... thanks!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a MagicJack app on my iPad while in Mexico. With earphones it made the iPad an easy to use telephone.


----------

